# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  عاجل من تمرين فرقة المريخ(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*%




&




&


جماهير المريخ تصب جام غضبهـــــا علي لاعبي المريخ

اقبح الالفـــــاظ تتفوه بهــــا جماهير المريخ ضد لاعبيهــــا

التمرين يشهد حضور ....

رمزي صالح

محمد كمال

مصطفي جعفر

النفطي

مرابط

مهدي بن ضيف الله

علاءبيت المال

حمد الشجرة

سعيد السعودي

مصعب عمر

طارق مختار

هنو

عبد الرحيم امبده

باقي لاعبي المريخ مع المنتخب
*

----------


## africanu

*كروجر وجمال ابوعنجة يشرفون علي التمرين
*

----------


## africanu

*فاض الكيل بجماهير المريخ

لم اسمع طول فترة تواجدي مع المريخ مااسمعه الان من جماهير المريخ

اقل وصف (مواســــــــــــير)
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جماهير المريخ الان تشتبك مع بعضهــــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا اخي افريكانو علي نقل التمرين
اتمني من الجمهور ان ينظر لمتبقي المباريات القادمة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جماهير المريخ تطالب بذهاب 

النفطي -وارغو-بن ضيف الله-مرابط

وتطالب بشطب كل من يتقاسع عن دفع ضريبة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

جماهير المريخ الان تشتبك مع بعضهــــــــــــا



الذي لا يريد ان يشجع المريخ عليه الابتعاد عن الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*التمرين عبارة عن تمارين اكتساب لياقة دون لمس الكرة
*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*مشكور الاخ افريكانو
و الله لعيبة المريخ لو لقوا حبة من مجهودك ده
مافى فريق بقيف امامم
بعد الحصل فى عطبره اتوقعتك تحرن كم يوم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاحتقان الحادث هذا الايام ليس في مصلحة الكيان ...
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*شكرا اخي افريكانو علي نقل التمرين
ربنا يهدي الجماهير ويصلح حال اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*والله الجمهور فاض بيهو الكيل 
ولو الناس عايزة الجد  المريخ ده لازم يبدل جلدو 
لانو ديل متقاعسييييييييييييييين لقولة قف 
والكلام البسوى فيهو الجمهور لا يهز فيهم شعرة 

المهم يختونا بس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهاء التمرين

والجماهير تشيد برمزي صـــــــــالح فقط
*

----------


## jafaros

*ديل لعيبة ما منهم رجا
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم اعنا على تخطى هذه
الفتره العصيبه 
واحفظ المريخ من الفتن
ما ظهر منها وما بطن
امييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الاولى بالمطالبة بمغادرة الاستاد هم اللاعبين الذين لا يعرفون كيف هو المريخ وليس الجمهور الذي ما زال قابضا على الجمر وما غضبه وانفعاله الا دليل غيرته على الفريق وعدم هوانه عليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجمهور ده بقى اسوا من اللاعبين
ماشفتو جمهور الهلال كيف وفريقه مهزوم مرتين على ارضه
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ربنا يهدى النفوس....
تسلم أفريكانو
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لا حول  ولا  قوة  إلا بالله

لايعرف  تاريخ  المريخ مثل

هذه  الأشياء  0

نعم فاض  الكيل  بالجمهور

وطالت  سنوات  القهر  ولكن

هذا لايمنع  من أنّ  تتخلق  الناس

بأخلاق المريخ  عبر  الزمان 0
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى افريكانو
ارى ان مثل هذا الاسلوب ومن داخل الاستاد واثناء التماريين لا يخدم مصلحة المريخ 
الافضل قفل التماريين فى وجه الجماهير لخلق جو صحى للاستفادة العامة 
يا جمال حسن سعيد ليك الحق تستخف بلاعبى المريخ ما دام اهل الجلد والراس بينعتوا فريقهم هكذا 
لك الله يا مريخنا واكيد اكيد سيرجعوا الى عشقهم قريبا
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الجمهور ده بقى اسوا من اللاعبين
ماشفتو جمهور الهلال كيف وفريقه مهزوم مرتين على ارضه



جمهور المريخ هو أس البلاء والسبب الرئيسي في كافة الهزائم ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*لك الله يا مريخ وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الجمهور ده بقى اسوا من اللاعبين
ماشفتو جمهور الهلال كيف وفريقه مهزوم مرتين على ارضه



 :ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06::ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

*حيرتونا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*لو دقوهم كان احسن لانو ديل مالعيبة بتعاملوا معاهم بحكمة .. الحكمة الجمهور مل منها وماقصر 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*علي جمهورنا الكريم المسانده بقدر المستطاع وكبح  جماح غضبه..........
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب

بصراحه انا مابلوم الجمهور والله الدخلت فينا مابتطلع بالساهل

مافي شيء ابكو عليه خلوها تولع عسى ولعل بالحسنى ماجات

تجي بالنبذ والشتيمه

ماحترمو الكيان لاحترام لهم

خالص الود
                        	*

----------

